# Removing rear hatch trim??



## dimpelman (May 12, 2016)

Hi there!

I am gonna change some parts this weekend on my TT but i cant find a good explanation how to remove/install the rear hatch trim? Anybody done this before? I found this already but still dont have a clue haha

Part number: 8N8 867 979

http://bilder3.eazyauction.de/TFW/artik ... /19932.jpg


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

You will need a torch and some trim removers to slide under the trim and try and see the clips using the torch but be gentle as they snap without any notice, start at the boot latch bit and feel how much you can move the bits as you pry them off with the trim remover or lever there are a lot of them spaced across the first cover which is then slides into the other bits that go round the window, try and remember what goes where to make the refitting that wee bit easier.

Stevie


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

May be useful, shows the location of the clips.

Nick


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Great pic that, I've had that trim off a few times, Always riskier removing plastic trim in colder weather when the plastic can be more brittle ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

gogs said:


> Great pic that, I've had that trim off a few times, Always riskier removing plastic trim in colder weather when the plastic can be more brittle ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This, if it were me I would wait for warmer weather, the clip housings break very easily.

Nick


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ive removed mine more times than i care to admit, its quite easy , and the clips will break hot or cold, temp makes very little difference.


----------



## dimpelman (May 12, 2016)

Awesome guys! Thnx a lot  gonna try this week :mrgreen:


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

good pics. I got most of mine off, but the bit at the top of the rear screen is being awkward : what is the trick up there I can't make out the orientation of the clips in the pic.

And the reason for this is. ...water is getting into the hatch frame itself. For the life if me I can't see where: anyone experienced this ?

I took out the number plate light's to drain it !!


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

The most usual place for water to get in to the hatch is via the mounting holes for the spoiler, there is a mastic seal that can fail and then allows water in.

Nick


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

cheers Nick - will check that out.

drying out the suede trim now !!

the top plastic bit I'm afraid of breaking!


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

this might help a bit,


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

While you are at it, get a bottle of Gummi Phedge and go over the hatch seal. It will rejuvinate the weather seal.


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> this might help a bit,


great, that was very useful - I've a better idea now of what I'm dealing with.


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

JoeKan said:


> While you are at it, get a bottle of Gummi Phedge and go over the hatch seal. It will rejuvinate the weather seal.


Will do - thanks again.


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Can you access the wiring for the number plate lights with the trim off?


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

i removed the trim when i took off my spoiler, only broke two clip's, but you really have to use quite a bit of force to get the trim off, good luck,


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

Yashin said:


> Can you access the wiring for the number plate lights with the trim off?


You can. If it's just the connectors to the lights themselves, you get at them just by popping the lights out of the hatch, no need to remove the trim at all.


----------

